# Un éclair, et plus de batterie...



## benjamin (27 Septembre 2003)

Hello,

Je ne cherche pas vraiment à savoir ce qu'il faut faire : l'iBook 800 va finir directement chez Apple Care, pendant qu'il en est encore temps.

J'ai déjà eu deux fois un problème de connecteur vidéo, trop proche du dd, qui provoquait des striures, problèmes au démarrage, arrêt brutal.

Cette fois, ce matin, j'ai eu un éclair bleuâtre sur la partie gauche de l'iBook. Sorte de court-circuit qui l'a illuminé (un peu plus, et on aurait cru à l'apparition d'une fonction de rétro-éclairage). Résultat : la batterie semble toujours marcher (les voyants verts s'allument), mais dès que je débranche le secteur, elle ne prend pas le relais. De même, impossible de démarrer sur batterie. Mon iBook n'est donc plus un ordinateur portable.

Avez-vous une idée de la nature de la panne ? ou des échos de ce genre de panne qui m'étonne et m'agace ?


----------



## cham (27 Septembre 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Avez-vous une idée de la nature de la panne ? ou des échos de ce genre de panne qui m'étonne et m'agace ?



Sans compter que ça peut être dangereux si tu laisse traîner tes doigts à proximité...


----------



## benjamin (30 Septembre 2003)

Centralisons : avez-vous, lorsque vous laissez l'iBook allumé longtemps sans le toucher (plusieurs heures), que l'activité de l'écran s'interrompt, un problème lorsque vous reprenez la main ?

L'ordi est super lent au retour. Auparavant, je redémarrais à chaque fois. Cette fois, un top dans le terminal m'a permis de trouver un certain 'preflighting' prenant de 50 à 75% du temps processeur, et presque autant de mémoire. Cela doit être le process qui gère l'extinction de l'écran. Un kill a remis l'iBook d'aplomb, et a évité de remettre l'uptime à zéro.


----------



## Sebang (30 Septembre 2003)

Y'a des personnes qui s'étaient plaintes à ce sujet y'a quelque temps, mais elles ont pas l'air de se manifester, c'est plutôt dommage


----------



## Nexka (4 Octobre 2003)

Je sais pas si ça a un rapport, mais le mien (un 900) quand il est sur baterie et en veille depuis un moment, de temps en temps ne se relance pas. L'écran reste noir et je suis obligée de l'éteindre et de le rallumer. Je peux pas faire de top vu que l'écran reste noir. Mais ça n'arrive jamais lorsqu'il est sur secteur. 

Nexka


----------



## Graphistecomfr (4 Octobre 2003)

Nexka, ton problème est situé dans l'économiseur d'énergie. Mon iBook avait le même problème. Il me semble (mais je ne suis pas catégorique) que celà venait de la veille écran.


----------



## jeromemac (14 Octobre 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Je ne cherche pas vraiment à savoir ce qu'il faut faire : l'iBook 800 va finir directement chez Apple Care, pendant qu'il en est encore temps.
> 
> ...



ben moi mon ibook annee 2001 ben aucun problème.... vraiment aucun pourtant il en fait...de l'avion du train de la voiture sous des sacs, en métro RER.... y'a peut être que le bateau qu'il n'a pas fait... et ben il marche toujours nikel... j'en suis heureu et désolé pour toi.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 t'a juste pas de bol....


----------

